# Banner?



## Niniel (Jan 8, 2004)

I miss the TTF banner! Now when you see the main page it just says 'VBulletin' in really big letters and below that The Tolkien Forum. I liked the old one by Lhun, so maybe that could be brought back, or maybe someone can design a new banner? (Not me, I know nothing about computer design).


----------



## Talierin (Jan 8, 2004)

I think Mac was going to design a new one when he got some time... I'll bug him about it.


----------



## HLGStrider (Jan 10, 2004)

Will it be available in all the format options? I'm probably the only hold out on the gray-blue screen, but I do like it and want to keep it, just for me. I don't want to have to switch back to green. . .


----------



## Lhunithiliel (Jan 10, 2004)

I have started to prepare a new one in the blue gamma of the present design of TTF. But... of course, if the WM has appointed this task to someone else, I will respect his decision. 
Or.... we may just offer to him our variants and he will decide which one is the best...or offer them to the community to decide!


----------



## Úlairi (Jan 10, 2004)

Perhaps we could write 'The Tolkien Forum' in Cirth and Tengwar also? I'd help with the translations.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Jan 10, 2004)

Niniel said:


> I miss the TTF banner! Now when you see the main page it just says 'VBulletin' in really big letters and below that The Tolkien Forum. I liked the old one by Lhun...



Me too! Bring it back, sez I!

Lotho


----------



## Talierin (Jan 10, 2004)

We can always rotate banners... so I'd say go for it if you feel like making one. I get bored with the same old one all the time anyways.


----------



## Mrs. Maggott (Jan 15, 2004)

Talierin said:


> We can always rotate banners... so I'd say go for it if you feel like making one. I get bored with the same old one all the time anyways.


Maybe we can rotate according to the seasons. That would certainly be "Tolkienish" or "Middle-earthian". Something white, blue and black for the cold of winter, light greens and pale golds and warm greys for a "newly budding"spring, dark greens, reds and bright golds for the lushness of summer and browns, oranges and dark purples (like an autumn twilight) for the richness of an autumn harvest. Of course, what was contained on the banner for each season would have to be "worked out" by those who do such things, but a seasonal change for the banner would certainly be appropriate for this forum.


----------



## Úlairi (Jan 15, 2004)

Úlairi said:


> Perhaps we could write 'The Tolkien Forum' in Cirth and Tengwar also? I'd help with the translations.



Hate quoting myself, but does anyone like this idea? Or, has the idea already been put into practice sometime during the duration of my banning?


----------



## MacAddict (Jan 16, 2004)

The Green Theme will get it's banner tonight, can't give any dates on the Red or Gray themes yet, Tal is making one for the Blue Theme, if I have no homework and no where I need to be tomorrow night, it could be then. Keep lookin up!


~MacAddict


----------



## Lhunithiliel (Jan 16, 2004)

WONDERFUL JOB!!!
That's a Rohirrim, right?

***
I also liked MM's idea VERY MUCH!!!


----------



## Bethelarien (Jan 16, 2004)

Pretty horsey. Me like. Good job.


----------



## Talierin (Jan 16, 2004)

Nope, it's Fingolfin riding to challenge Morgoth


----------



## Lhunithiliel (Jan 16, 2004)

Talierin said:


> Nope, it's Fingolfin riding to challenge Morgoth


LOL 
I knew there was sth. not very Rohan-like (the banner of the rider should have been then with their symbol). 
But anyway,

WONDERFUL, WONDERFUL job!!!

Who are the two girls who made the banner? Are they TTF-ers?


----------



## Talierin (Jan 16, 2004)

I made it... Anke Eissmann is the artist, you can find her stuff here: http://www.edoras-art.de/AK_Eissmann/ak_eissmann_index_e.htm

She's my favorite Tolkien artist


----------



## Confusticated (Jan 16, 2004)

Bye-bye dignity hello loss of control!!!

Oh my!!! PLEASURE OVERLOAD!!!!!!


Fingolfin AKA Finwe Nolofinwe!!!! What better than an Elven King for a banner!!! High King of Noldor at that!!!


Rohirrim my eye!!!! 


I HOPE IT WILL LAST!!! It MUUUUUST last... *begs for it to last*

Fingolfin who went into exile against his wisdon, for his people! Who took it upon himself to attempt to end Morgoth alone! Who beat upon the gates of Angabnd calling the dark lord a coward, and the slave master that he is! Fingolfin who ALMOST did it.


----------



## Úlairi (Jan 16, 2004)

Talierin said:


> I made it... Anke Eissmann is the artist, you can find her stuff here: http://www.edoras-art.de/AK_Eissmann/ak_eissmann_index_e.htm
> 
> She's my favorite Tolkien artist



Good job Tal!


----------



## Lantarion (Jan 16, 2004)

WM did a good job with the Tengwar, but I don't know if the Quenya is correct. Does seem to be.


----------



## Úlairi (Jan 16, 2004)

Where is the Tengwar? I can't see it!


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Jan 16, 2004)

Talierin said:


> I made it... Anke Eissmann is the artist, you can find her stuff here: http://www.edoras-art.de/AK_Eissmann/ak_eissmann_index_e.htm
> 
> She's my favorite Tolkien artist



Fine-looking drawing! Thank you to whomever put out all the effort! (Is this Anke-Katrin Eissmann the same as Katrin Eismann, the world-renowned photographer and Photoshop expert? If so, "Eismann" should have only one "s.)

Lotho


----------



## Mrs. Maggott (Jan 16, 2004)

Well, it's beautiful and has the "wintry" colors I envisioned! But, really, old Fingolfin (one of my favorite people) should have stayed home!

Great banner, though! Thanx!


----------



## Gildor (Jan 16, 2004)

I like it.


----------



## Turin (Jan 18, 2004)

Awsome job Tal, its a nice change.


----------



## Turin (Jan 18, 2004)

Awsome job Tal, its a nice change!


----------



## elf_queen (Jan 18, 2004)

Wow! This banner is great!


----------



## Inderjit S (Jan 19, 2004)

It's great to see the first Ñoldorin high-King adorning the banner on our web-page! Maybe someday we will see Fëanor, Finwë Ñoldoran and the others too. And no sign of blond hair, which is good. (That Fingolfin was blonde-haired is a common misconception-he was in fact dark-haired.)


----------

